# tool box help



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I need some suggestions on how to use the top of my box for my carving tools. The box lats flat not on edge. any help will be appreciated


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Karda, not sure exactly what you are asking. Are you trying to mount more tools to the inside of the top?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Try some Kaizen foam Mike. You can cut it so it holds tools snugly enough that they won't fall out. There are youtube videos on how to make cutouts and such. Super useful stuff.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------

